# How to find out the Audio driver name



## cc96ai (Feb 20, 2008)

My hard drive was screwed up.
I cannot load WinXP anymore.

I am using the new hard drive to setup WinXP
but I cannot find out what my previous audio driver.

lucky, my old hard drive can read it back on other machine


My question is, can I go to old hard and find out where is the audio driver 
or whats audio driver name..
then i can use/download it?

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try www.belarc.com

or
online scan
http://www.d-a-l.com/hardware-scan.php

Great standalone program with pdf and email output
http://www.pxserver.com/WinAudit.htm

System Information for Windows
Everything you want to know about your computer.
Does not require installation & can be run off a flash drive
http://www.gtopala.com/
http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


----------

